# [Chilean NR] Leopoldo Ibarra - 43.52 Single Megaminx



## lego (Feb 13, 2016)

Very happy whit this, the average was good too (50.92) video coming soon.


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow! Gj!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Great solve!


----------



## RhysC (Feb 13, 2016)

How is this JUST an NR?!?!? So fast!


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 13, 2016)

Hang on, I just checked the WCA and it says that the current SAR Mega single is 43.98. Am I being really stupid, or is this actually SAR?


----------



## muchacho (Feb 13, 2016)

There is the 41.10 of Juan Pablo Huanqui (he is from Peru instead of Chile) at the previous round of the same comp,
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?57252-Juan-Pablo-Huanqui-41-10-Megaminx-Single


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 13, 2016)

muchacho said:


> There is the 41.10 of Juan Pablo Huanqui (he is from Peru instead of Chile) at the previous round of the same comp,
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?57252-Juan-Pablo-Huanqui-41-10-Megaminx-Single



Oh... that would explain it.


----------



## Berd (Feb 13, 2016)

So fast! Gj!


----------

